# Fat side up or down on butt



## lookwow (Mar 18, 2011)

I know there are topics about it just want to see where people poll. Normally i do them up but might try something different this weekend.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 18, 2011)

Depends:

If the heat source is offset, then I'll do it fat-side up, so it's "basting" the meat. On my WSM, I place it fat-side down to shield the meat for the more direct heat.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 18, 2011)

I do all my meat with the fat up as I like the juices to seep through it;however, take a look at Al's thread on the ham he did. I will try that sometime so I may save time at the table








Have fun and,


----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2011)

For me it depends on which unit I'm using. If it's the Lang then it fat side up. If it's the GOSM, the ECB or the electric UDS it's fat side down to act as a buffer on the occaional heat spike-maybe not so much with the electric but then habits are hard to break.


----------



## irie (Mar 18, 2011)

I have always cooked butts on my WSM with the fat side up, I am with the train of thought that as the fat cap begins to melt it will help keep the meat juicier. Plus I feel like it can't hurt to have the exposed side of the shoulder bombarded with rising smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2011)

Fat side up here too.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 18, 2011)

Depends on the shoulder. Fat side down if there's enough marbling in the cut I'm smoking and vice-verse if not. I've never had a bad one though! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kent


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 18, 2011)

A lot of times I will flip mine half way through.


----------

